# Zoo polyp in deep



## Andrewprime1 (Jan 4, 2008)

I really need help with my zoo, it wasn't open when I took pics last night, then this morning after the light had been on for a few hours, a few where open, but looked sickly, and the rest are closed. then the power went out when I was at work to day. when I got home they were all closed. My boss said I should point my power-head at it. I did that, and they are still closed, so I will try and feed it, any tips???? Up-dates soon.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Double post. Please see original thread for replies already started. Will delete this thread in a few days.


----------

